

Ask HN: Link in the fb jobs referral mail leads to unauthorized page - throwawayfb

Hi all,
I was referred to facebook by a friend for an opening. I got a confirmation mail from facebook to click on a link to complete the application. The link took me to the facebook salesforce page which throws an unauthorized error.&#60;p&#62;I cant figure out what to do. Any one have any clue as to what should I do?
======
nbm
Send an email to your friend if they are a Facebook employee, or to me (email
in HN profile) with your name (or possibly another unique identifier). One of
us will forward it to a recruiter to try get it sorted out.

